# 16 YEAR OLD PINSTRIPER



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

HERES SOME RECENT WORK A TRUCK I FLAMED OUT AND WON A BEST PINSTRIPING AWARD FROM THE MIRANDAS KUSTOMS SHOW


































AND A CADI I 23 KT LEAFED AND FINE LINED













































FRESNO CALI

559-455-7805

JAKE BLANCAS


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

:0 DAM NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## ol' school rida (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks damn good!!!! Keep up with da good job.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup jake


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

KEEP PUTTIN' IT DOWN FOR THE 559 LIL' HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DjBlak805 (May 13, 2009)

do you turn da leafing by hand or do u attach it to a dril?


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

NICE WORK MAN!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

THANKS 
JUST TRYING TO DO IT THE BEST I CAN!


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

you have a talent buddy. keep at it


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

NICE WORK JAKE


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice work man..


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice work.......when did you start?


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

11 OFF AND ON


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

great work


----------



## etoks13 (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: homie


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

looks good homie.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

SUMMER SPECIALS ON STRIPING

350 SILVER LEAFING FINE LINING AND TOTUM POLES!

450 FOR CANDY LEAFING FINE LINING AND TOTUM POLES!

23KT GOLD LEAF PM ME OR CALL FOR PRICE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jun 11 2009, 03:53 PM~14163633
> *SUMMER SPECIALS ON STRIPING
> 
> 350 SILVER LEAFING FINE LINING AND TOTUM POLES!
> ...


 :0


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

JUst out of curiosity whats "totem poles"?


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

great work. I hope to stripe that nice some day. You definatly got talent


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@May 31 2009, 12:09 PM~14053042
> *HERES SOME RECENT WORK A TRUCK I FLAMED OUT AND WON A BEST PINSTRIPING AWARD FROM THE MIRANDAS KUSTOMS SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


damm love how you got the shadows under the flames. :thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

TTT FOR CEN. VALLE!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlocz91lincon (Dec 3, 2008)

how much would u charge to pin stripe my 98 lincoln towncar ! it pearl white so im thinkig silver and black ! let me know!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD YOUNGSTA, KEEP IT UP HOMIE.

QUESTION? HOW DID U GET INTO PINSTRIPING?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup jake :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

silver leafin' hood and tailgate pieces and fine lines 250$

varigated gold leafin hood /tailgate pieces fine lining 300$

kandy leafing fine lines hood/tailgate designs 400$

FLAME JOBS 600$ single colored flames faded tips hood /tailgate pieces with leafing silver/ gold/ Kandy

Jake
"LINE IT UP"
559 455 7805

any questions feel free to give me a call or send me a message


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lowrider love (Jul 14, 2009)

keep doing what you do


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jul 12 2009, 11:52 AM~14449543
> *silver leafin' hood and tailgate pieces and fine lines 250$
> 
> varigated gold leafin hood /tailgate pieces fine lining 300$
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt for jake


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

more pics


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt for jake


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

whats up jake ..you said you can leaf over paint ..but i was wondering if you would make the trip to madera to do it ,at the homie shop..lmk


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 10 2009, 02:01 PM~15040492
> *uffin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

im down to take a trip to madera


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

waddup jake wheres the new work bro


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 11 2009, 10:38 PM~15057793
> *waddup jake wheres the new work bro
> *


had a truck delivered today, so new pics of a leafed out truck coming manana


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 11 2009, 10:31 PM~15057749
> *im down to take a trip to madera
> *


kool asap ill let u know, we can do it before we clear it..let me know a price w/the leafing & peanut butter pinstripe..pm me


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT UP JAKE?


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 13 2009, 10:16 AM~15066233
> *TTT
> *


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

NICE WORK HOMIE I'll tell my club about your work


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: goodwork


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 14 2009, 10:59 PM~15084520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUTS THAT PIC IN THE BACKGROUND :0


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 15 2009, 07:36 PM~15092539
> *WUTS THAT PIC IN THE BACKGROUND :0
> *


inspiration


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 15 2009, 07:48 PM~15092675
> *inspiration
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 15 2009, 07:48 PM~15092675
> *inspiration
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey jake. down to roll to porterville once i get my flake buried in clear should be end of this year or first of next year?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

NNNNNNIIIIIICCCCCCEEEEEEEEEE


> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 14 2009, 10:59 PM~15084520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

TTT... Great work homie


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

YOUNGSTA GOT TALENT TO THE TOP


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

aye jake be callin you in 2 or three weeks ..body work all done ..all they got to do is pime ,seal it etc..as soon as they paint it ill call you to make a time to come down to madera...


----------



## jake.blancas (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

Wud up Jake the new work looks good homie


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt 4 some good work


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Sep 14 2009, 10:59 PM~15084520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------

